# Newb question



## kcbrew (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I screwed this up.  Never cured pork belly before.  Dry rubbed according to the instructions with  Morton Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure.  Why I grabbed that I don't know because I use my smoker almost every week.  Smoking at 200df to an internal temperature of 150df was the plan.

It looked like the rub was pretty uneven when I flipped the pieces the next day (refrigerated).  Stupidly I dumped more cure mix in and added water.  So about 2lb Mortons, 1.5 gal water and 13# of pork belly now at 7 days in the fridge.  Mortons says this mix is for dry rub only.  Guess I got too excited about it without proper research.

My instincts say dump it and start over with better preparation............ Any advice?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

More cure may make it dangerous!!

 I would say to give it the heave ho into the trash...

Then you can try do it the easy way!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view  

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2011)

What you are doing is scary!

I don't use Morton's, I use Cure#1, so I don't know what the exact amount of cure you should have used is.

I do know that curing meat is dangerous & should be done in an exact manner.

You should use the exact amount of cure for the lbs. of meat or the amount of liquid brine you are using for curing.

You should go by the directions on the cure you are using.

Too much or too little cure could be hazardous to your health.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 22, 2011)

I would say contact Morton and tell them exactly what you did and see what they say.


----------



## eman (Jul 22, 2011)

You are well over DOUBLE the recomended ammount of cure for 13lbs of meat.

 Mortons calls for 1oz per lb .That's 13 oz not 32oz +-.

 I would not even think of eating this bacon.

Even it if it weren't to much cure ,it will be WAY to heavy on the salt.


----------



## kcbrew (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for the replies.  You all confirmed what I thought.  I wasn't very happy that I ended up with the smoked rub anyway.

 I'll dump it and start over.


----------



## kcbrew (Aug 13, 2011)

Well that one went to the landfill.  Try # 2 has been curing for 8 days.  I'm planning on smoking it tomorrow.  I followed this except for using brown sugar.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108844/bacon-the-easy-way-thanks-pops-with-q-view

My question is when rinxe and then soak it for a couple hours to get the excess salt out should I use cold water and keep it refrigerated?  It should be cured but I thought I would ask


----------

